# Mojave x Lesser Platinum...



## brl21 (May 8, 2008)

...is one way of getting Blue Eyed Leucistics, but obviously you're not going to get a whole clutch of them. My question is, what else do you get as well? More mojaves and lessers? :hmm:

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah as far as I know you get Blue eyes, mojaves and lessers


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

And normals who don't inherit either Mojave from one parent OR Lesser from the other parent.


----------



## brl21 (May 8, 2008)

Great, cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Yep, 25% chance of each (per egg).


----------

